# Unable to find device node for /dev/ad1s1b in /dev ! [FreeBSD 8.2 - RELEASE]



## Scotoner (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello,

I am experiencing a problem while I try to install FreeBSD 8.2 - RELEASE (amd64). I am selecting a Standard Installation, but after doing the proper partition settings and try to install it an error appears: 
	
	



```
Unable to find device node for /dev/ad1s1b in /dev
```
 I have a 80gb WD HDD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 19, 2011)

Maybe it is named differently.

Check:

[CMD=]ls /dev/ad*[/CMD]

it will show you all the slices of your HD. Just mount the specific slice at mountroot> prompt like this:

[CMD=]mountroot> ufs:/dev/<label>[/CMD]

where <label> is the slice you want to mount as root. However I guess it should be /dev/ad0s1a (if you have installed on a system with a single HDD) or /dev/ad1s1a (if you have installed on a second drive).

Again remount in a rewritable mode by executing the following to make necessary changes:

[cmd=]#mount -o rw /dev/<label>[/cmd]

make changes in /etc/fstab accordingly using ee and reboot, there you go. Hope this helps.


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, I am yet to have editing rights (strange rules here) ;-) but there are some typos due to the formatting stuffs:

Please read the following commands as follows:

[cmd=]ls /dev/ad*[/cmd]

[cmd=]mountroot> ufs:/dev/<label>[/cmd]

[cmd=]#mount -o rw /dev/<label>[/cmd]

and if you are comfortable use vi instead of ee, vi is the preferred way for me ;-)

DutcheDaemon: Including `tags didn't render anything but when I anchor the command with the command strings, it printed the command two times as of below. ;-)`


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you I'm gonna give this a try and get back to you


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 19, 2011)

Just to mention something more /dev/ad1s1b is the swap drive that the install creates with Auto Defaults settings.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2011)

Seems like I've read this can be caused by pressing W for write in the partition/label editor.  If that's happening here, don't do that, just press Q to quit and let it do the write.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 19, 2011)

It worked! Thank you very much!


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 19, 2011)

It wasn't a W problem, it worked with zennybsd's solution! Sorry for double post.


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 31, 2011)

Scotner: nice to see that you solved it


----------

